# Hanalei Bay Resort Bar/Restaurant



## stc.personal (Feb 9, 2015)

Does anyone know first hand the status of Happy Talk Lounge or the restaurant?


----------



## klpca (Feb 12, 2015)

I would check over on the Tripadvisor Kauai forums. One of the moderators is an owner at HBR and seems to be in the know. Last time I heard it wasn't open yet, but it's been awhile since I checked.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 12, 2015)

stc.personal said:


> Does anyone know first hand the status of Happy Talk Lounge or the restaurant?



We walked over there last week from the Princeville Westin. 

The roof trusses and concrete pillars for the restaurant were up and not much else. The lower level area looked finished. Did not see any construction activity going on.

Apparently, the restaurant is owned by a third party and the construction is out of the hands of the resort.


----------



## jimp1072 (May 9, 2015)

*Status of Happy Talk Lounge and Bali Hai Restaurant*

I have been checking on the status of Happy Talk Lounge and Bali Hai Restaurant at Hanalei Bay Resort periodically for the last 30 months. On May 8, 2015 I spoke with the front desk at Hanalei Bay Resort and they report that both the lounge and the restaurant are a long way from being completed. Their estimate of completion was the fall of 2015. Based on previous projections by resort staff and management, I estimate completion by the end of 2015. Very disappointing to say the least. The restaurant and lounge are owned by a third party restaurant operator who is dragging his feet on this project. The resort is NOT responsible for the delays.


----------



## cybernaut (Mar 4, 2016)

*Looks like the Happy Talk Lounge has finally re-opened!*

http://www.summitpacific.com/kauai/hanalei-bay-resort/happy-talk-lounge.html


----------



## PamMo (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice! Thanks for posting. I look forward to trying it out this summer!


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 14, 2016)

May try that out in a month.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 14, 2016)

I think I need to put H-Bay back on my list of possible exchanges!    (after reading the reviews, maybe after the construction ends....)


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 23, 2016)

FYI

I stopped by yesterday . At the   moment, only the  Happy Talk Lounge is open. The  restaurant appears to  be a long way off from reopening.

Bar food menu. Valet parking only, "free" (except for the  tip). Apparently gets very  crowded  at night when they have live entertainment.


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 24, 2016)

"Roger" said:


> FYI
> 
> I stopped by yesterday . At the   moment, only the  Happy Talk Lounge is open. The  restaurant appears to  be a long way off from reopening.
> 
> Bar food menu. Valet parking only, "free" (except for the  tip). Apparently gets very  crowded  at night when they have live entertainment.



Bar food plus entertainment may be a good way to wind down one of the days.  Good stuff.


----------

